
CryptoControl Launches on Mobile as the ‘Google News’ of Crypto - enamakel
https://www.newsbtc.com/press-releases/cryptocontrol-one-crypto-platform-launches-ios-android-positions-google-news-crypto-community/
======
gaetanrickter
There are few ICOs that are doing some interesting things with news and data
[https://medium.com/@jawaharlalnarwhal/5-new-icos-that-
should...](https://medium.com/@jawaharlalnarwhal/5-new-icos-that-should-be-on-
your-investment-radar-e9b5758cb89d)

